# Twisted Fairy Tales Video Invite



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I have spent so much freaking time looking at this that I can no longer be objective so what do you think guys? Here's my 2011 video invite for our annual Halloween party. Please give me any critique you can. When I am done, I will add a link to a webpage with all the details or the party and a place to keep track of the RSVPs.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That......is freakin awesome! I wouldn't change a thing about it. You did a fantasic job!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!! Seriously incredible!!! You don't need to do another thing to it.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

The Inception music's a great fit for your video. It was fun trying to figure out which clips came from which movies.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks great to me!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

My only wish is it that it's longer. I love it.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

AMAZING...Freaking...AMAZING. Dont change a thing. For a moment I forgot what I was veiwing and thought it was a trailer for a new movie, lol. Awesome invite


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Very good editing, I thought it was a little long, though, just to be honest. If i hadn't known beforehand that it was an invite I would have been like, "what the heck am I watching, it's neat, but what?"


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

You're invite is great! I really enjoyed it. What software program did you use for that? I am creating a video invitation as well and I am curious. And how do you plan to manage the rsvp's? Thanks!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm adding my love to this! It look fantastic! The fact that you put that much into your invite? I can only imagine how amazing your party must be!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Holy goodnight, that was freaking amazing! LOVE it!
When you're done with yours, I'll graciously allow you to do mine! Lol


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

By the way, what video editing software are you using? Were the titles already on the films, or did you add them yourself?


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

FanFrickinTabulous!!! 

I too am working on a video invite and know exactly what you mean about how difficult it is to be objective after looking at it so long. I wouldn't change one thing about it. Absolutely awesome...one of the best I've seen. 

Unfortunately I'm using windows movie maker 2.6, which is ok but doesn't have some of the features I would like. I find myself thinking "Oh man, itwould be so cool if I could make the text do this, or shake the video like that"!  

Do you mind sharing what program you used?


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I used iMovie which is the program that comes with every Mac OS. The titles in the film are included in the program. 

I too have used Windows Movie Maker, with okay results but it's the software that really ticks me off cause it always froze in the middle of my projects and that kind of thing. 

As for keeping track of RSVPs, I use a combo of Facebook events and Wufoo.com (HIGHLY RECOMMEND) to generate a form to add to a simple page I create on yola.com. Then I send out emails and Facebook messages with the video that directs people to the page I've created. I also use my page to put a little additional info like, directions and a map (google maps form.) I know I'm making it sound complex but really making a website and doing all this takes WAY less time than making the actual video. I'm not real webpage saavy so all this makes it REALLY easy to get it all done, make sure everyone it informed and excited. I also can keep track of everyone's emails so I can send a reminder or two the week of. The best part... 

INVITE BUDGET: $0.00!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

ShellHawk said:


> Holy goodnight, that was freaking amazing! LOVE it!
> When you're done with yours, I'll graciously allow you to do mine! Lol


What's your theme this year?


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Holy cats! That was awesome!!


----------



## mummified (Oct 9, 2009)

Im doing a slideshow invite.. I can appreciate all your effort adn think it is PERFECT! Not to long... I was a captive audience clear to the end- are3 you mailing a DVD to all your guests?


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Listen to this week's Hauntcast to find out! 
We're releasing the new episode on Friday, and that is actually my topic fot The Charmed Pot. http://hauntcast.net


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Listen to this week's Hauntcast to find out! 
We're releasing the new episode on Friday, and that is actually my topic for The Charmed Pot. http://hauntcast.net


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Aug 31, 2007)

Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

Wouldn't change a thing... I loved it.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I wish I had gotten that invite in my email! I would so be at that party loved it!


----------



## Emjay (Sep 1, 2011)

This is amazing! You've done a super job, sure got me in the spirit!


----------

